# Zero degree mower recommendations?



## GeauxLSU (Apr 6, 2005)

Anyone got any? 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=16981
Since I can't figure out how to change the title of that thread...   
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## willbuck (Apr 6, 2005)

*Phil*

My dad has a Toro - 62 inch cut.  That machine is pretty awesome.  I have about a 1 and a half acre yard with a good many tree's.  On a 26 inch snapper it would take me around 6 hours to cut it, on my Yanmar with a 4 foot finishing mower it takes around 3 1/2 hours to cut.  When I borrowed dads last year while my mower was down it took me 2 hours and 35 minutes.  It has good pwr and can cut the deepest of grass.  And it also has a cup holder for you favorite beverage.  If memory serves me correctly, he caught it on sale for around 6k.

sf


----------



## Keith48 (Apr 6, 2005)

My best friend bought a Cub Cadet zero turn from Lowe's recently and he loves it. They are on sale, but I don't remember how much. You might check at www.lowes.com


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 6, 2005)

Keith48 said:
			
		

> My best friend bought a Cub Cadet zero turn from Lowe's recently and he loves it. They are on sale, but I don't remember how much. You might check at www.lowes.com


Yeah they don't have the model I'm interested in (in other thread), the 42" but they can order it.  A dealer in Alpharetta has them in stock and more importantly one gased up and ready to test ride!      I'll go try it out as soon as the rain stops.  
It's by far the best deal for the money that I can find....
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Todd E (Apr 6, 2005)

Ex Mark Lazer Z

By far, beats Toro 

Do not know anything about the Swisher. Dixie Choppers are just too loud. Not knocking Toro, but if you want the best bang for your buck.......

Ex Mark.


----------



## Deerhead (Apr 7, 2005)

Todd Dixie Chopper may be loud but it is the fastest!

That thing will fly!  My landscaper has one.  He custs my back 40 in minites.  But its the most expensive.  I think its also powered by a Vtwin.


----------



## beretta (Apr 7, 2005)

> He custs my back 40 in minites.


   
You must have some SERIOUS back hair!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 13, 2005)

*Cub Cadet*

OK, picked up the Cub Cadet today (not sure how I'm going to get it out of the back of my truck...    ) if the weather holds, it'll get it's first work out tonight.    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## bubbabuck (Apr 16, 2005)

Phil....let us know how you like it !!
I'm trying to decide between the Cub and the Husky???.....Which Cub did you get???....Which engine???


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 16, 2005)

bubbabuck said:
			
		

> Phil....let us know how you like it !!
> I'm trying to decide between the Cub and the Husky???.....Which Cub did you get???....Which engine???


Bubba,
I got this one http://www.cubcadet.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10051_14101_10230_16201_-1 
I actually wanted something smaller (like around 38") but that's the smallest they make.  Really great dealer do deal with though (in Alpharetta).  
Anyway, I rushed around to beat the rain and use it real quick the other day so I can't say I've really an opinion yet but preliminary thought is I overbought (I knew that going in) and it doesn't appear to be ideal for turf grasses on inclines.   I don't have fescue but on a flat patch of fescue I bet it's incredible.  The dealer put a set of gator blades on it for me and those things flat out shred the grass.  Looks like sawdust coming out!  
More to follow when I get to really use it...
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## sniper13 (Apr 16, 2005)

*Study*

I volunteer my yard as scientific testing grounds for it !!
 
You could bring it up and all the folks here could come over and we would help evaluate it.


----------



## bubbabuck (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanks Phil...........I will make up my mind in a couple weeks,so keep me posted !!

I'm thinking it will kick butt on 1 flat acre of WEEDS!!!!   

BB


----------



## leroy (Apr 17, 2005)

I have a ex-mark 52" cut with 23 h.p. kohler have been very satisfied with it.


----------



## bubbafowler (Apr 17, 2005)

Im fxing to get a Scag turf tiger myself.  I have worked with some of these other brands, and the turf tiger is my favorite by far.


----------



## TJay (Apr 18, 2005)

Phil, any more updates?  I'm interested in getting one but I'm still in the research stage.  My front yard is on an incline does that make a difference?


----------



## kcausey (Apr 18, 2005)

*Might not be an expert*

Ok, from someone who just a year and 1/2 ago cut 93 yards every 10 days.....................Ex-Mark, and nothing else.  If you are looking for residential, they make smaller ones that aren't quite as beefy.  I had a 60" 0 turn with a 27 hp Kohler, 52" O turn with a 23hp V-twin Kawasaki, 48" walk behind with 17 hp Kohler, and a 44" 0 turn with 17 hp V-twin Kawasaki.

My favorite was the 44" rider with the 17hp V-twin.  It bogged down less than any of the others.  I hit a roll of Romex one time around a HUD bank foreclosure.......shopped right thru most of it.  I wasn't a big fan of the Kphler motors, i loved the kawasaki's.  Also, Scag makes a Tiger Cub that is a 48" 0 turn with an 18hp (?) Honda motor, can't go wrong there.

Dixie Choppers, the models that actually cut instead of run fast for demo's, are like 1/2 mph faster than Scag or Ex-Mark's fastest.  YOU AIN'T GONNA GET A GOOD CUT AT OVER 9 MPH ANYWAY.  My Ex-Mark ran 11 mph and with new blades, didn't cut very well.........Ideal speed is about 6-7mph for a good cut.  Stay away from swisher.........if i was gonna buy a cheap 0 turn, i'd buy a Gravely or Husquvarna.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 18, 2005)

TJay said:
			
		

> Phil, any more updates?  I'm interested in getting one but I'm still in the research stage.  My front yard is on an incline does that make a difference?


TJay,
I'm selling my rental house and I have cut the grass there in five weeks!  That should be an interesting test...   
Gonna' happen this week.  
Depending on incline, just make sure you get a fully pressurized engine (a spin on filter does not necessarily mean it's fully pressurized).  The model I bought is pressurized.   Depending on grade, then it becomes a safety issue (flipping over) and less a wear/tear/performance issue.  
Most manufacturers do not recommend mowing beyond 15 degree grade.  The torque of this thing feels like it would climb sheetrock.  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## kcausey (Apr 20, 2005)

*Not recommended*

I didn't have much choice...
but i had a townhouse i was cutting for HUD and it had a 30 degree (give or take a couple) grade in the back yard...while i couldn't cut across the grade, i easily went up and down the hill with my 52" Lazer Z, with new tires.


----------



## GeauxLSU (May 13, 2005)

Latest update after about 4 uses.  It's just too much fun not to have!  No way my size yard justifies it but I can cut it in nothing flat now and soft/wet stuff it doesn't even notice.   
I will say this, I can see where a zero degree mower is MUCH better on things like fescue vs. bermuda if you have inclines to deal with.  On an incline and with a little moisture if you're not careful you will tear up sod, like bermuda.  Also, the LOWEST setting on this mower is slightly above the second to lowest setting on my push.  I used to like to try (grass height and moisture permitting) to cut my bermuda on the lowest setting on my push (even though you're not supposed to).  This means I'll be cutting more often (though not much).  But since it's reduced my mowing time to almost nothing it's hardly a problem.  And I'm not kidding when I say it's just fun to ride.  I just like engines..   
It's much smoother running and more comfortable than I thought it would be.  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Limbshaker (May 13, 2005)

Pop just bought a SCAG, it's the only zero degree i've ever dealt with, It is built well, I mowed mine with it this week, sweeeeeeeet, sweet sweet
HHH


----------



## labman (May 13, 2005)

Todd E said:
			
		

> Ex Mark Lazer Z
> 
> By far, beats Toro
> 
> ...


If I'm not mistaken toro owns exmark now and has for several years. Toro Z Master is like the cadillac of mowers. Toro bought exmark in 1997 the lazer Z and the Z master are basicaly the same machine.


----------



## Rambo (May 14, 2005)

*mower*

Ferris


----------

